# Refused planning permission twice



## Lin03 (19 Apr 2007)

Hi,

We've just been refused planning permission for a second time. We applied to build on a site down the country where I'm originally from. My sister got planning on the site next to it last year but now the planners have decided that there are enough houses in that area.
I'm just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and if there's anything at all that can be done. We've already spoken to our local councillor buy it seems there's nothing he can do.

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Apr 2007)

Lin03 said:


> if there's anything at all that can be done.


Submit a plan that complies with the planning rules?


----------



## demoivre (20 Apr 2007)

Did you appeal the decision to [SIZE=-1]An Board Planala? [/SIZE]


----------



## nelly (20 Apr 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I suggest contacting all your local councellers. And revisiting the water to and waste from your designed house as this is often the stick they beat people with. That and the fact that you are not in the area now might be coming against you - will you be moving to this house or renting?. Where I am from your sisters house beign close and no objections from her would add weight to your application. Sorry to have no more advice except to say go as eco friendly as you can in your design and management of your site and keep re-applying. Bro got his after 3.5 years.


----------



## Lin03 (20 Apr 2007)

We applied for outline planning permission only so it doesn't have anything to do with the type of house we want to build. As far as the planners are concerned no house will be built on that land (even though there are houses at either side) because it contributes to the ribbon effect and ruins the visual display of the countryside. 
Maybe I should just appeal the decision to An Board Planala and see what comes of it.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## nelly (20 Apr 2007)

Lin03 said:


> We applied for outline planning permission only so it doesn't have anything to do with the type of house we want to build. As far as the planners are concerned no house will be built on that land (even though there are houses at either side) because it contributes to the ribbon effect and ruins the visual display of the countryside.
> Maybe I should just appeal the decision to An Board Planala and see what comes of it.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


If you really do want to live there all i say is don't give up. the next planner in could decide its fine. from all the cases i have heard of it depends on whose desk it falls on.


----------



## andrew1977 (20 Apr 2007)

Its down heartening alright, i just got my dreaded refusal letter yesterday from the local council, applied in early January, they requested further information from me , supplied that to them via my architect, they asked for further information again, supplied them with everything they asked on the septic tank , even got a letter from the manufacturer stating it capabilities etc, 
Was so confident i would get it, architect met with the planner and got got feedback, then refused.
My heart sank when i read the letter yesterday

Will try and meet up with the planner to find out exactly how we can rectify the situation,..it aint easy


----------



## carefree (29 Apr 2007)

we had same probs lin03. tried to build next to wife's brother but refused on grounds of ribbon dev. got recommended councillors to fight it and refused again. told that no house will ever be built there. got another site and had anti letters from an taisce and even though we are from the area and is family land we had to send begging letters, employment guarantees and a letter from the school for our child! all this to prove it was not for resale or a holiday home. we got our permission but with many many conditions. we did not care as we never intend to move1 it has taken us 2.5 years and is soul-destroying but keep going and try and keep the planners on side!


----------



## bond-007 (29 Apr 2007)

Why are people not using an bord pleanala in these situations?


----------



## erw fran (29 Apr 2007)

I may be wrong (feel free to correct me) but I believe that if An bord pleanala upholds the planning authority's decision then you can no longer apply for planning on that site. I have heard of a case where permission was granted after 11 years of trying.  Therefore, if you really want to build on a particular site it may be better to keep meeting with the planner and keep trying.


----------



## polo1 (1 May 2007)

Keep trying is the simplist response.  It took us 5 years to get planning and were nearly refused 3 times (but withdrew it at the last minute on each occassion).  We got planning on one occassion but the conditions were so bad that we even appealed to An Bord Pleanala who upheld the decision of the Council and we had to start from scratch. But we didnt go away and they eventually gave us the planning after a long and hard battle... We had 22 conditions some which are quite severe but in the end it was planning..... Ensure that you have little or no grounds that they refuse you on.. Show examples of why you should get it etc.. Be perseverent & Good Luck.


----------



## priscilla (1 May 2007)

sorry to say this and maybe disenhearten you more but I was under the impression that if there was a refusal on the site then it is very difficult to get that decision rescinded. Chances are it's probably going to be the same planner dealing with the next application as they are all allocated specific areas. Is there any chance you could apply on a different site in the area, put pressure on local politician and keep a close eye on the application, if you think you are going to be refused, withdraw it rather than get a refusal. If you do have a representative, the council generally contact them with their decision so it gives you a chance to pull the application if need be. Best of luck and keep trying as I imagine it's only going to keep getting harder to get any permission at all, look at Britian and N. Ireland.


----------



## aishling (8 May 2007)

We have a similar problem...were refused planning permission last week (two weeks before the planning was due so didn't get a chance to pull it). There were 3 reasons but it was all about adding to traffic, the site is my boyfriends family land just 400m from where hes living so it wouldn't even be adding to traffic! Its on a regional road which I wouldn't decribe as busy. There has been permission granted for house on the same road on a bend recently so it doesnt seem fair! It seems to me they want us all to live in housing estates...


----------

